# Tynewydd Junior School, Ogmore Vale, South Wales 2006



## fatdeeman (May 20, 2008)

Righty ho, first report then!

This is one I did a couple of years ago with fellow member cardiffrail.

I first became aware of this place through my wife when I moved to wales, she used to go to this school and we live just a hundred meters from where it used to stand.

It had been left open to the elements and chavs for many years seemingly on purpose because it was eventually and inevitably gutted by fire and within 
about 6 months there was a nice set of new build houses in it's place .

Couple of views from outside:







This is how the place looks now for reference:
















It was interesting to note that the power was still on and a little electric heater was still buzzing away on the wall in the entrance.











The amount of damage that had been done to the place was pretty remarkable....











Even the broken stuff had been broken!






There was so much broken glass that it was casting reflections on the celing:





























































Nice view!






Utter destruction:





















I still remember cardiffrail remarking on how the thing left intact was the skidmarks in one of the toilets!

Well that's it then, hope you enjoy!

More to come from my past explores soon.


----------



## Neosea (May 20, 2008)

Those new houses are 'orrible 

Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2008)

Blimy!! Total destruction or what! Was there actually a complete window in the place? Oh wait, yes I see one, it it's the one behind the board 

Thanks for posting them  

Maniac.


----------



## cogito (May 20, 2008)

Geez, that place was savaged!

Shame that councils deliberately let buildings get ruined by chavs so that they can get rid of them and sell to developers. Looked like a really nice building and all.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 21, 2008)

Nice report, would love to have seen the place before it was vandalised. Bet it was awesome. You got some nice pics there thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (May 21, 2008)

Nice pics, like the blue radiator and the brown tiles. Shame it has gotten in to such a state (the new houses I mean)


----------



## cardiffrail (May 21, 2008)

Hi there mate, nice to see you on here!! You got your internet connection fixed properly?


----------



## fatdeeman (May 21, 2008)

cardiffrail said:


> Hi there mate, nice to see you on here!! You got your internet connection fixed properly?



After 6 months of BT digging up my street I finally got a connection!

Then a month later the landlord said we had to move out so we moved about 100 yards away lol

Probably the most expensive month of internet access I never paid for.


----------



## Foxylady (May 21, 2008)

What a totally delightful building. Really sad to see the utter destruction inside though, especially as it looks very like my own first school. 
Love those cute snail numbers.


----------

